# Flora Max vs Fluorite



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

Can anyone provide a comparison between Flora Max and Fluorite? I've used Fluorite and really like it, but I'm redoing a large tank and can get a much better price on the Flora Max. Thanks.


----------



## declevis (Nov 26, 2007)

The make up of flora max and fluorite are essentially the same. Chemically there are no differences. I'm brand new here so take it with a grain of salt. I will also say that the size of flora max is quite coarse (upwards of 8-9 mm) but should perform well. Maybe a cap over it if the look is too coarse.
Jud


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

thank you for your reply. I've never seen the Flora Max and wasn't sure about it.


----------

